# الادله التاريخيه لصلب السيد المسيح



## amgd beshara (7 أغسطس 2012)

الصليب كما قال القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم هو :  عمل حب الله غير المنطوق به نحو الأنسان وعلامة أهتمامه العظيم بنا 

و كما قال الرسول بولس :
"وأما من جهتي فحاشا لي أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي به قد صُلب العالم لي وأنا للعالم" (غلاطية 6: 14).

كما قال ايضا :
وَلَكِنَّنَا  نَحْنُ نَكْرِزُ بِالْمَسِيحِ مَصْلُوباً: لِلْيَهُودِ عَثْرَةً  وَلِلْيُونَانِيِّينَ جَهَالَةً! 24وَأَمَّا لِلْمَدْعُوِّينَ: يَهُوداً  وَيُونَانِيِّينَ فَبِالْمَسِيحِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ وَحِكْمَةِ اللهِ
1 كو 1 : 22 - 24

و يقول بطرس الرسول :
عَالِمِينَ  أَنَّكُمُ افْتُدِيتُمْ لاَ بِأَشْيَاءَ تَفْنَى، بِفِضَّةٍ أَوْ ذَهَبٍ،  مِنْ سِيرَتِكُمُ الْبَاطِلَةِ الَّتِي تَقَلَّدْتُمُوهَا مِنَ الآبَاءِ،  19 بَلْ بِدَمٍ كَرِيمٍ، كَمَا مِنْ حَمَلٍ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ وَلاَ دَنَسٍ،  دَمِ الْمَسِيحِ، 
1 بط 1 : 19

فصلب السيد المسيح هو اساس الايمان المسيحي و هو علامة العهد الجديد و تجسد عظم حب الله للبشرية التي خلقها 
فهل هو مجرد ايمان قلبي ؟ 
هل له وجود علي ارض الواقع ام انه اسطورة ؟
هل هناك ادلة و براهين تاريخية و منطقية حول حدوث الصلب ؟
هل هو السيد المسيح ام شبه له ؟

هذا ما سنتناوله بتفصيل في هذا الموضوع 

الفهرس

الوثائق الاثرية               #*2*

الوثائق اليهودية تشهد لصلب السيد المسيح                            #*3* 

الوثائق للمؤرخين و الكتاب الوثنيين                            #*30* 

الوثائق الغنوسية                             #*4*

حدوث الظلمة                             #*5*

الوثائق المسيحية                            #*6*

تابع الوثائق المسيحية                            #*7*

شهادة الاسلام لصلب السيد المسيح .. و قصة الشبيه                             #*9*

تابع الاسلام و قصة الشبيه                            #*10*

اشكاليات كثيرة لو لم يكن المسيح هو المصلوب                            #*11*



 *هل حدوث ظلمه علي الارض في وقت صلب المسيح حقيقه تاريخية ؟

* * هل انشقاق حجاب الهيكل حقيقة تاريخية ؟*
 

​الصليب برهان الحب , اداة الصلح , تحقيق النبوات                            #*12* 

اقوال الاباء الروحية عن الصليب                            #*13* 

ختام                            #*14* 

المصادر                            #*15*


----------



## amgd beshara (7 أغسطس 2012)

*شهادة الآثار*

شهادة الآثار

- اكتشف العلماء الفرنسيون في إيطاليا عام 1280 بمدينة نابولي أيام زحف فيليب الرابع ملك فرنسا صورة الحكم بصلب السيد المسيح، مدوَّن فيها الأسباب التي أدَّت إلى هذا الحكم وأسماء الشهود الذين حضروا المحاكمة. 

- * عثر العلماء الألمان في روما على رسالة مرفوعة من بيلاطس البنطي إلى طيباريوس قيصر يحكي له فيها عن صلب السيد المسيح وملابسات الحادث. وقد حُفظت هذه الرسالة في الفاتيكان، وكانت معروفة عند القدماء، وأشار إليها الفيلسوف يوستينوس عام 139م والعلاَّمة ترتليان عام 199م

- * وجود صور ونقوش توضح الصلب في القرنين الأول والثاني (كتاب الاكتشافات الحديثة وصدق وقائع العهد الجديد تأليف السيد/ وليم رمزي) فلو لم يكن الصليب قد حدث فعلاً ماأشارت هذه النقوش؟!!…

* جميع الكنائس الأثرية في القرون الأولى بها أماكن للمعمودية وصور العشاء الرباني، ومعلق فيها الصليب. فان لم يكن الصليب قد حدث، ولو أن يسوع الذي يؤمن به المسيحيون لم يُصلب فعلاً، فلماذا اتَّخذ المسيحيون الصليب شعاراً لهم، وما معنى وجود كل هذا في الكنائس الأولى؟!!!!


- اكتشف علماء الآثار أن بيلاطس كان قد كتب تقريرا مطولا عن مدة ولايته، و كان هذا التقرير محفوظا في سجلات الإمبراطورية الرومانيةمرفقا به الحكم الصادر بالصلب. و قد استرشد هؤلاء العلماء بما كتبه مؤرخو الجيل الأول و الثاني المسيحي ..الفيلسوف الشهيد يوستينوس و العلامة ترتليانوس القس. 
و قد كان الحكم منقوشا على لوح من النحاس الأصفر باللغة العبرية، عثروا عليه مع تقرير بيلاطس و مع رسالة يوليوس والى الجليل ضمن أقباط بقايا مدينة اكويلا من أعمال نابولي عام 1280 للميلاد، و قد أشار المؤرخان المسيحيان السابق ذكرهما إلى حفظ هذه الوثائق بالذات و فيما يلي نص هذه الوثائق .

أولا : صورة رسالة يويليوس والى الجليل إلى المحفل الروماني :

أيها القيصر شرازينى أمير رومية، بلغني أيها الملك قيصر أنك ترغب في معرفة ما أنا أخبرك به الآن، فإعلم أنه يوجد في وقتنا هذا رجل سائر بالفضيلة العظمى يدعى يسوع، و الشعب متخذه بمنزلة نبي الفضيلة، و تلاميذه يقولون انه ابن اللـه خالق السموات و الأرض و بهما وجد و يوجد فيهما. فبالحقيقة أيها الملك أنه يوميا يسمع عن يسوع هذا أشياء غريبة.. فيقيم الموتى و يشفى المرضى بكلمة واحدة. 
و هو إنسان بقوام معتدل ذو منظر جميل للغاية له هيبة بهية جدا حتى من نظر إليه يلتزم أن يحبه و يخافه، و شعره بغاية الاستواء متدرجا على اذنيه، و من ثم إلى كتفه بلون ترابى إنما اكثر ضياء. و في جبينه غرة كعادة الناصريين. ثم جبينه مسطوح و إنما بهج، و وجهه بغير تجاعيد بمنخار معتدل و فم بلا عيب. و أما منظره فهو رائق و مستر و عيناه كأشعة الشمس و لا يمكن لإنسان أن يحدق النظر في وجهه نظرا لطلعة ضيائه. فحينما يوبخ يرهب و متى أرشد أبكى، و يجتذب الناس إلى محبته. تراه فرحا و قد قيل عنه أنه ما نظر قط ضاحكا بل بالحرى باكيا. و ذراعاه و يداه هي بغاية اللطافة و الجمال. ثم أنه بالمفاوضة يأثر  كثيرين و إنما مفاوضته نادرة، و بوقت المفاوضة يكون بغاية الاحتشام، فيخال بمنظره و شخصه أنه هو الرجل الأجمل و يشبه كثيرا لأمه التي هي أحسن ما وجد بين نساء تلك النواحي. ثم أنه من جهة العلوم أذهل مدينة أورشليم بأسرها لأنه يفهم كافة العلوم بدون أن يدرس شيئا منها البتة. و يمشى حافيا عريان الرأس نظير المجانين، فكثيرون إذ يرونه يهزأون به، لكن بحضرته و التكلم معه يرجف و يذهل. و قيل أنه لم يسمع قط عن مثل هذا الإنسان في التخوم. 
و بالحقيقة كما تأكدت من العبرانيين، أنه ما سمع قط روايات علمية كمثل ما نعلم عن يسوع هذا. و كثيرون من علماء اليهود يعتبرونه إلها و يعتقدون به، و كثيرون غيرهم يبغضونه و يقولون أنه مضاد لشرائع جلالتك، فترى في قلقا من هؤلاء العبرانيين الأردياء، و يقال أنه ما أحزن أحدا قط بل بالعكس يخبر عنه اولئك الذين عرفوه و اختبروه أنهم حصلوا منه على انعامات كلية وصحى تامة. و إنى بكليتي ممتثل لطاعتك و لإتمام أوامر عظمتك و جلالتك.

 يوليوس ستوس والى اليهودية


صورة الحكم الذي أصدره بيلاطس على يسوع الناصري بالموت صلبا :

فى السنة السابعة عشرة من حكم الإمبراطور طيباريوس الموافق لليوم الخامس و العشرين من شهر آذار، بمدينة أورشليم المقدسة في عهد الحبرين حنان و قيافا، حكم بيلاطس والى ولاية الجليل الجالس للقضاء في دار ندوة مجمع البروتوريين، على يسوع الناصري بالموت صلبا، بناء على الشهادات الكثيرة البينة المقدمة من الشعب المثبتة أن يسوع الناصري :
  1-  مضل يسوق الناس إلى الضلال
  2-  أنه يغرى الناس على الشغب و الهياج
  3-  أنه عدو الناموس
  4-  أنه يدعو نفسه ابن اللـه
  5-  أنه يدعو نفسه ملك إسرائيل
  6-  أنه دخل الهيكل و معه جمع غفير من الناس حاملين سعف النخل

فلهذا يأمر بيلاطس البنطى كونيتيوس كرينليوس قائد المئة الأولى أن يأتى بيسوع إلى المحل المعد لقتله، و عليه أيضا أن يمنع كل من يتصدى لتنفيذ هذا الحكم فقيرا كان أم غنيا.


يتبع


----------



## amgd beshara (7 أغسطس 2012)

*(ب) الوثائق اليهودية:*

(ب) الوثائق اليهودية:

أما الوثائق اليهودية فلها أهمية خاصة على الرغم من سلبيتها. فمن الطبيعي أن يتخذ رؤساء اليهود وقادتهم الدينيون موقفاً معادياً من المسيح، وهم الذين صلبوه إذ أدركوا أن تعاليمه الثورية تهدد معظم ما استنوه من تقاليد وطقوس فريسية تعزز من مكانتهم الدينية والسياسية. ومع ذلك فإن هذه الوثائق برهان ساطع على صحة ما ورد في الإنجيل من تفاصيل قصة الصلب. وفي هذا الجزء من دراستنا سنتناول أبرز هذه الوثائق وأولها:


- يوسيفوس (37-97 م) هذا ذكر في كتابه "التواريخ" ما بين سنتي 90-95 م فقرة عن صلب المسيح. . و في عام 1972 نشرت مخطوطة عربية يرجح العلماء أنها ترجمة دقيقة للنص الأصلي وقد جاء فيها:

"وفي ذلك الوقت كان هناك رجل حكيم يُدعى يسوع اشتهر بحسن السلوك وبالتقوى، فتبعه عدد غفير من بين اليهود والأمم الأخرى. غير أن بيلاطس البنطي حكم عليه بالموت صلباً. أما الذين تبعوه فلم يتخلوا عن تلمذتهم له. وادعوا أنه قد ظهر لهم بعد ثلاثة أيام من صلبه وأنه حيّ. وبناء عليه فقد يكون هو المسيح الذي عزا إليه الأنبياء أشياء عجيبة"[8] .

إن شهادة يوسيفوس هذه قد سبقت شهادة أغلبية المؤرخين الوثنيين. وإذا أخذنا بعين الاعتبار أن يوسيفوس قد اشتهر بين أقرانه بالموضوعية، وأنه عالج هذه الواقعة التاريخية من خلال المعطيات اليهودية، تبين لنا أن هذا النص هو نص تقريري جدير بالثقة.

-  التلمود:
(1) يقسم التلمود إلى مجموعتين أساسيتين هما: المشنا والجمارة.
 أما المشنا فهي التقاليد الشفوية القديمة التي توارثتها أجيال المجتمع اليهودي المتعاقبة ثم تمَّ تدوينها في القرن الثاني الميلادي. 
أما الجمارة فهي حصيلة الشروحات والتعليقات على المشنا. وكذلك فإن المواد التلمودية التي تدور حول قضايا تشريعية وأسئلة قانونية والتي أثارت جدلاً بين فقهاء اليهود وعلمائهم فتدعى الحلقا.
 أما الجزء المختص بالأساطير والقصص والأقوال المأثورة التي استخدمت لإيضاح الأعراف التقليدية فتدعى الهجَّ دا .ونقرأ في النسخة التي نشرت في أمستردام عام 1943، وفي صفحة 42 ما يلي:

"لقد صُلب يسوع قبل الفصح بيوم واحد. وقبل تنفيذ الحكم فيه، ولمدة أربعين يوماً خرج مناد ينادي: إن (يسوع) سيُقتل لأنه مارس السحر وأغرى إسرائيل على الإرتداد، فعلى من يشاء الدفاع عنه لمصلحته والاستعطاف من أجله أن يتقدم. وإذ لم يتقدم (أحد) للدفاع من أجله في مساء (ليلة) الفصح. وهل يجرؤ أحد عن الدفاع عنه؟ ألم يكن مفسداً؟ وقد قيل في الأنبياء إن شخصاً مثل هذا: "لا تَسْمَعْ لَهُ وَلا تُشْفِقْ عَيْنُكَ عَلَيْهِ وَلا تَرِقَّ لَهُ وَلا تَسْتُرْهُ، بَلْ قَتْلاً تَقْتُلُهُ " (تثنية 13: 8 و9).

من الجلي أن التلمود يشهد أيضاً بأن المصلوب هو المسيح من غير أن نلمح في هذه الشهادة أي شائبة شك في شخصيته.



(2) وهناك مخطوطة أخرى تُدعى Toledoth Jesu وهي مخطوطة يهودية معادية للمسيحية . فقد ادعى مؤلفها أن حواريي المسيح حاولوا أن يسرقوا جسده فعرف بذلك بستاني اسمه يهوذا. فجاء خفية ونقل جثمان المسيح من قبر يوسف الرامي إلى قبر جديد آخر حفره له. وعندما جاء الحواريون إلى القبر الأصلي وجدوه فارغاً فادعوا أنه قام من بين الأموات. ولكن حين أقبل رؤساء اليهود إلى الضريح وشاهدوه أيضاً فارغاً أخذهم البستاني إلى القبر الجديد وأراهم جثة يسوع[11] .

ومع أن هذا التقليد لم يُجمع قبل القرن الخامس الميلادي فإنه ولا شك يمثل تقليداً يهودياً سابقاً شاع بين الأوساط الإسرائيلية بعد قيامة المسيح (متى 28: 11-15) هذا من ناحية، ومن ناحية أخرى فإن هذه المخطوطة على ما فيها من عداء للمسيحية هي أكبر شاهد إثبات على صلب المسيح وموته وقيامته، لأنها شهادة من عدوّ موتور.

(3) وقال أيضاً يوحنا بن زكا، تلميذ هليل المعلم الشهير في كتابه سيرة يسوع الناصري:
 "إن الملك وحاخامات اليهود قد حكموا على يسوع بالموت لأنه جدف حين ادعى أنه ابن الله... وأنه الله". 
ثم قال بعد ذلك: "ولما كان المسيح في طريقه إلى الموت كان اليهود يصرخون أمامه: فلتهلك كل أعدائك يا رب" .


- و هكذا كان الفكر اليهودي تماما كما يقول الكتاب انهم صلبوة لانة قال انا ابن الله معادلا نفسة بالله .. و لم يفهموها قط بالولادة كما يفهمها البعض .

يتبع


----------



## amgd beshara (7 أغسطس 2012)

*(د) الوثائق الغنوسيّة:*

(د) الوثائق الغنوسيّة:

الغنوسيّة كلمة معربة عن اللفظة اليونانية gnosis ومعناها المعرفة. والغنوسيّة حركة دينية فلسفية تجمع تحت مظلتها فرقاً شتى تتباين في بعض مبادئها، وتتفق في بعضها الآخر. وقد جعلت هذه الحركة المعرفة الأساس الذي بنت عليه عقائدها الدينية. 
و قد قامت بأفتراض مبدأ الشبة و قد تأثرت به النظرة الإسلامية في مفهومها لصلب المسيح. 
غير أن تعليم الشبه في الغنوسية كان يرمي إلى غرض يختلف عما كان يرمي إليه الدين الإسلامي. فالغنوسية أو بعض فرقها على الأقل، رأت أن المسيح وهو إله متجسِّد، لا يمكن أن يتعرّض للصّلب لأن جسده يغاير أجساد البشر. لهذا يتعذر أن يكون المصلوب هو جسد المسيح. أما الإسلام فلا ينكر عملية الصليب، ولكنه ينكر أن المصلوب كان المسيح، ليس على أساس طبيعة جسده إنما على أساس أن المسيح لم يصلب إطلاقاً بل رُفع إلى السماء بقدرة الله قبل أن يتمكن أعداؤه من القبض عليه، وأوقع الله شبهه على آخر فحلّ محله.

- بيد أن دراستنا للآثار الدينية والأدبية للحركة الغنوسية توفِّر لنا أدلة أخرى على صحة رواية الإنجيل عن صلب المسيح وقيامته، ولا سيما ما ورد في المؤلفات الغنوسية الأولى كمثل إنجيل الحق (135-160 م) وإنجيل يوحنا الأبوكريفي (120-130) وإنجيل توما (140-200 م) ومع أن هذه الأناجيل غير موحى بها ( وسبب تسميتها اناجيل لكي تلقي قبولا في الشارع و تنتشر ولكن لم يحدث ذلك ) من الله، فإنها كلها تتحدث عن الكلمة، وأن المسيح هو إله وإنسان. ونجد هذه الفقرة في إنجيل الحق:

"كان يسوع صبوراً في تحمله للآلام... لأنه علم أن موته هو حياة للآخرين... سُمِّر على خشبة، وأعلن مرسوم الله على الصليب، هو جرّ نفسه إلى الموت بواسطة الحياة... سربلته الأبدية. وإذ جرّد نفسه من الخرق البالية فإنه اكتسى بما لا يبلى مما لا يستطيع أحد أن يجرده منة ".

 - ونطالع أيضاً في كتاب غنوسيThe Secret Teaching of Christوهو مؤلف من القرن الثاني ما ترجمته:

" فأجاب الرب وقال: الحق أقول لكم: كل من لا يؤمن بصليبي فلن يخلص، لأن ملكوت الله من نصيب الذين يؤمنون بصليبي"  .

يتبع


----------



## amgd beshara (7 أغسطس 2012)

*ادلة حدوث الظلمة*

هل هناك دليل تاريخى على حدوث ظلمة على الأرض أثناء صلب السيد المسيح كما ذكر الإنجيل ؟

- سجل الإنجيل حدوث ظلام على الأرض أثناء صلب السيد المسيح : "و كان نحو الساعة السادسة فكانت ظلمة على الارض كلها الى الساعة التاسعة، و أظلمت الشمس و انشق حجاب الهيكل من وسطه، و نادى يسوع بصوت عظيم و قال يا ابتاه في يديك استودع روحي و لما قال هذا اسلم الروح" (لو 23 : 44 - 45)
 .. و لكن هل هناك أى دليل بخلاف الإنجيل يثبت حدوث هذه الظلمة على الأرض ؟ - نعم هناك أكثر من دليل:

الدليل الأول:
- حوالى سنة 52 م ، كتب المؤرخ ( ثالوس )  تاريخ أمم شرق البحر المتوسط من حرب طروادة حتى هذا التاريخ، هذا المجلد الذى دون فيه التاريخ قد فُقد ، و لكن هناك أجزاء من عمله ظلت باقية إلى اليوم فى صورة أقتباسات و ضعها العديد من المؤرخين فى أعمالهم، منهم المؤرخ ( يوليوس أفريكانوس )  أحد المؤرخين الذى عاش سنة 221 م ... ، أثناء كلامه عن صلب السيد المسيح و الظلام الذى غطى الأرض وجد مصدراً في كتابات ثالوس الذي تعامل مع هذا الحدث الكوني الفريد ، يذكر فيها
 "  غطى الظلام العالم بأكمله، و الصخور تشققت بفعل زلزال، و العديد من الأماكن فى اليهودية (Judea) ومناطق أخرى طرحوا و أندثروا بفعل الزلزال"
 قد ذكُر هذا فى كتاب ثالوس رقم ثلاثة فى سلسلة مجلداته التاريخية .

الدليل الثانى :
- يحدثنا التاريخ فى سيرة ديوناسيوس الآريوباغى القاضى ، أنه حين حدث كسوف فى الشمس وقت صلب السيد المسيح كان ديوناسيوس يدرس فى جامعة عين شمس (أحدى الجامعات اليونانية القديمة فى مصر) علوم الفلك و الهندسة و القانون و الطب ... إلخ. و هذا هو منهج من يتولى سلطان القاضى و هو أن يكون ملماً بجميع العلوم ، و حين حدث كسوف الشمس حدث تساؤل .. فكانت الإجابة أن هناك إحتمالاً من ثلاث إحتمالات :
         1- أن يكون العالم أوشك على النهاية و هذا الكسوف من أحدى الدلالات .
         2- أن تكون كل قواعد علم الفلك خاطئة من أساسها .
         3- أن يكون إله الكون متألماً. 
    و ظلت هذه الواقعة فى ذاكرة ديوناسويس إلى أن بشره القديس بولس فى أريوس بأغوس، متأكذاً بأن لإحتمال الثالث هو الأوقع و الأصح و هو أن يكون إله الكون كان متألماً .. لان حادث الكسوف الذى حدث للشمس الذى أستمر ثلاثة ساعات ليس بأمراً عادياً بل هو فوق مقدور البشر و فوق القواعد و التحاليل العلمية .

1.  Julius Africanus, Extant Writings, XVIII in the Ante–Nicene Fathers, ed. by Alexander Roberts and James Donaldson (Grand Rapids: Eerdmans, 1973), vol. VI, p. 130.  as cited in Habermas, Gary R., The Historical Jesus: Ancient Evidence for the Life of Christ, (Joplin, MO: College Press Publishing Company) 1996.


----------



## amgd beshara (7 أغسطس 2012)

*ه) الوثائق المسيحية:*

 الوثائق المسيحية:


الوثائق المسيحية دينية كانت أم أدبية أم تاريخية، هي سجل دقيق تعكس عمق إيمان آباء الكنيسة الأولى بكل ما تسلَّموه من الحواريين ( التلاميذ ) من تعاليم وأخبار، إما عن طريق التواتر بالإسناد الموثق، أو عن طريق الكلمة المكتوبة. كذلك هي إثباتات قاطعة على صحّة ما ورد في الأناجيل من أحداث وعقائد ولا سيّما ما يختص بموت المسيح وقيامته. وكما أن هذين الحدثين يشغلان حيزاً كبيراً من العهد الجديد فإنهما أيضاً كانا المحور الأساسي في مؤلَّفات آباء الكنيسة الأولى.

يقول جوش مكدويل، وهو أحد كبار المختصين بالمخطوطات المسيحية:

"لا يوجد كتاب في الدنيا تدعمه المخطوطات الكتابية القديمة كما هو الحال مع الكتاب المقدس. وقد شاءت العناية الإلهية أن يتم العثور على مخطوطات البحر الميت التي أثبتت، بما لا يدع أي مجال للشك، صحة الكتاب المقدس وصدقه ولا سيما نصوص العهد القديم، وبالأخص سفر إشعياء".

وبالطبع فإن هذه المخطوطات تنص على النبوّات المتعلقة بموت المسيح وقيامته كما هو الحال في الكتاب المقدس الذي بين أيدينا. وأكثر من ذلك، إذا رجعنا إلى مؤلفات آباء الكنيسة منذ العصر الاول الميلادي وجمعنا مقتبساتهم من العهد الجديد لوجدنا أنه يمكن إعادة كتابة العهد الجديد بكامل نصه باستثناء سبع عشرة آية فقط. وهذه النصوص لا تختلف عما لدينا من نصوص العهد الجديد الحالي، ومن جملتها كل ما جاء عن لاهوت المسيح وموته وقيامته.

أما مؤلفات آباء الكنيسة عن الصلب فهي:

(1) رسالتان من تأليف اكليمندس أسقف روما.

(2) رسائل قصيرة من تأليف أغناطيوس كان قد بعث بها إلى الأفراد والكنائس في أثناء رحلته من أنطاكية إلى روما حيث استشهد.

(3) رسالة بوليكارب تلميذ الحواري ( التلميذ ) يوحنا إلى أهل فيلبي.

(4) الديداتشي أو تعليم الرسل، وهو كتيب مبكر يدور حول أمور عملية متعلقة بالقيم المسيحية ونظام الكنيسة.

(5) دفاعيات جاستنيان، وقد أورد فيها طائفة من الحقائق الإنجيلية، ولا سيما ما يختص بشخص المسيح وحياته الأرضية وصلبه وقيامته. 

- هذا فضلاً عن مؤلفات أخرى وصلتنا مقتطفات منها كدفاع كوادراتوس الذي اقتبس منه يوسيبس الفقرة التالية:

"إن منجزات مخلصنا كانت دائماً أمام ناظريك لأنها كانت معجزات حقيقية، فالذين برئوا، والذين أقيموا من الأموات لم يشهدهم الناس عندما برئوا أو أقيموا فقط بل كانوا دائماً موجودين (معهم). لقد عاشوا زمناً طويلاً. ليس فقط في أثناء حياة المسيح الأرضية بل حتى بعد صعوده. إن بعضاً منهم بقوا على قيد الحياة إلى وقتنا الحاضر".

وكذلك مخطوطة راعي هرمس وقد دعيت بهذا الاسم نسبة إلى أبرز شخصيات الكتاب. أما فحوى المؤلَّف فينطوي على مجموعة من الأمثال والأوامر المختصة ب قيدة 

-  الرسوم والنقوش والفرائض :


يوفر لنا تاريخ الكنيسة أيضاً بيّنات أخرى هامة على اعتقاد مسيحيي القرون الأولى الوثيق بصلب المسيح وموته وقيامته

 1 ) فقد تم العثور في سراديب روما وأقبيتها على رسوم شعار الصليب ونقوشه، وهي أماكن كان يجتمع فيها المسيحيون سراً خوفاً من جواسيس الحكومة الرومانية الوثنية. 

2 ) عمد المسيحيون إلى نقش شعار الصليب على أضرحة موتاهم تمييزاً لها عن أضرحة الوثنيين. فلو لم يكن هؤلاء المسيحيون على ثقة أكيدة من صلب المسيح لما أخذوا الصليب شعاراً لهم، ولا سيما أن الصليب كان رمز عار عند اليهود والرومان على حد سواء. أما الآن بعد صلب يسوع المسيح البار عليه أصبح رمز فخر وإيمان. 

3 ) ولو لم يكن الصليب حقيقة متأصلة في إيمان هؤلاء المسيحيين لما تحملوا من أجله كل اضطهاد واستشهدوا في سبيله. وبعض هؤلاء كانوا شهود عيان لصلب المسيح، والبعض الآخر تسلموا هذه الحقائق من الحواريين أو مما وصل إلى أيديهم من الأناجيل والرسائل المكتوبة التي أوحى بها الروح القدس.

4 ) أما الفرائض وبالأخص فريضة العشاء الرباني التي مارسها المسيح في الليلة التي أُسلم فيها، فقد احتلت مكانة مرموقة في ممارسات الكنيسة على مر العصور. وترجع أهمية هذه الفريضة إلى أنها - كما أوَّلها المسيح نفسه - رمز إلى صلبه وموته. وعندما يمارسها المسيحيون فإنما يفعلون ذلك لإحياء الذكرى المقدسة (إنجيل متى 26: 26- 29، إنجيل مرقس 14: 22-25، إنجيل لوقا 22: 14-20، والرسالة الاولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 11: 23-27).

ومن الملاحظ أيضاً أن فريضتي العشاء الرباني والمعمودية تذكرنا بموت المسيح فداءً عن خطايانا والمعمودية التي حض المسيح حوارييه على القيام بها (إنجيل متى 28: 19) كرمز لموتنا وقيامتنا معه، قد مارسهما الحواريون أنفسهم تطبيقاً لوصية المسيح بالذات. وما برحت الكنيسة تعمل بهما إلى هذا اليوم.

يتبع...


----------



## amgd beshara (7 أغسطس 2012)

*تابع الوثائق المسيحية :*

تابع الوثائق المسيحية : 

الكنيسة والرسل :

منذ القرن الأول  قامت الكنيسة بكتابة قانون إيمانها وضمنته حادث الصلب، وأول قانون نجده في الكتاب المقدس هو ما كتبه الرسول بولس: "فإنني سلمت إليكم في الأول ما قبلته أنا أيضاً: أن المسيح مات من أجل خطايانا حسب الكتب، وأنه دُفن، وأنه قام في اليوم الثالث حسب الكتب، وأنه ظهر لصفا ثم للاثني عشر. وبعد ذلك ظهر دفعة واحدة لأكثر من خمسمائة أخ أكثرهم باقٍ إلى الآن ولكن بعضهم قد رقدوا" (1كورنثوس 15: 3-6). 
نعم إيماننا أن يسوع صُلب ومات ودُفن وفي اليوم الثالث قام ورآه كثيرون. وكأن الرسول بولس يقول: "أكثرهم باق إلى الآن، فاذهبوا وتحققوا منهم صدق قولي، فشهادة الشهود العيان أقوى شهادة". فمنذ ألفي عام ومازلنا وحتى الآن نكرر هذا القانون في كل وقت وفي كل كنائسنا. فلو لم يكن المسيح قد صُلب فعلاً في قلب الزمان والتاريخ فعلامَ يدل هذا القانون؟!!!
 لم نسمع أن أحد الآباء جاء وقال: ينبغي أن يتغير هذا القانون لأننا اكتشفنا أنه لم يُصلب لذلك لا داعي للقول إنه "صلب وقبر وقام".


شهادة التلاميذ :

شهود العيان الذين عاشوا الأحداث يوماً بيوم وحكوا لنا  خبر الصليب واتهموا اليهود بأنهم صالبوه، وكان هذا بعد أيام قليلة من الصلب وعلى بعد عدة أمتار من جبل الجلجثة، ولم يكن الناس قد نسوا ما حدث. وحينما وقف بطرس في جماعة من اليهود تزيد على الخمسة آلاف نفس وقال لهم في شجاعة: "أنتم بأيدي أثمة صلبتموه وقتلتموه" وكان رد فعلهم الصمت المطبق!!!!
 وكان بين السامعين اليهود كتبة هم حفظة الناموس ومنهم كهنة وفريسيون، وهم  أشراف القوم، بينما المتكلم صياد جاهل لا حسب له ولا نسب، ولا تعلم على أيدي أحد من ربانية اليهود حتى يقول هذا القول لأسياده، وتكون النتيجة صمتهم!!!!!
 لا بد أن كلام بطرس صحيح، والأحداث مطابقة للواقع الذي عاشوه. لذلك صمتوا.

 نعم أروع وأصدق شهادة والتي يؤخذ بها في المحاكم، فكل قول يقوم على فم شاهدين، ونحن أمام خمسة آلاف شاهد من ثقافات مختلفة واتجاهات فكرية مختلفة وأعمار مختلفة، والجميع يُجمعون على موقف واحد هو أن ما يقوله بطرس صحيحٌ مائة في المائة. نعم رأوه يُصلب هو بعينه، لأنه عاش بينهم ما يزيد على الثلاثين عاماً أجرى خلالها معجزات مبهرة وتكلم فيها أعظم الكلمات الخالدة، كل هذا حفر صورته في أذهانهم وعيونهم وضمائرهم، حتى لم يغب عنهم لحظة ولن يغيب.


----------



## amgd beshara (7 أغسطس 2012)

*شهادة الاسلام لصلب المسيح :*

شهادة الاسلام لصلب المسيح :

نصل الآن إلى نقطة حساسة من شهادة القرآن للإنجيل والمسيح ، موضوعها نهاية المسيح على الأرض؟

إن الإنجيل المقدس يُكرس ثُلث صفحاته ليسرد تفاصيل صلب المسيح بيد اليهود ، في أيام بيلاطس البنطي من قبل روما على اليهودية ، تأييداً منه لرسالته وتعاليمه اللذين لم ينكرهما أمام الموت المحتوم . لقد زكى شهادته بتضحية حياته ، والشهادة المطبوعة بخاتم الدم لا تُنقض .
 فيخبرنا الإنجيل أن السيد المسيح قد أُقف وحُكم وتألم وصلب ومات على الصليب ، ثم قام من القبر في اليوم الثالث ، وصعد إلى السماء حياً . والإنجيل كله ، بل والدين المسيحي كله مبني على فداء البشرية من خطاياها باموت المسيح الفدائي . فهل يمكن أو يعقل أن يزور كتاب برمته تفديه الملايين من الناس بالمهج والأرواح ، وهؤلاء الملايين قد اختلفوا في عقائدهم المستمدة منه ، وفي فهم بعض آياته الخطيرة ، ولكن لم يختلفوا في نص الكتاب الذي ائتمنوا عليه وكانوا عليه شهداء.

والمسيحين انتشروا في كل زمان ومكان ، وافترقوا فرقاً وجماعات مدة 600 سنة قبل ظهور القرآن ، وراحوا يبشرون في كل موضع بحقيقة موت المسيح التاريخية على الصليب . فكيف يمكن أن تُكذب شعوب برمتها ، اتفقت جميعاً ، مع اختلافها في غير أمر ، على هذه الشهادة لحدث جللٍ محسوس مشاهد منقول بالتواتر ؟

والقرآن ينقل لنا أيضاً شهادة شعب اليهود تحت كل سماء، وتبجحهم بكفرهم وقولهم : "إنا قتلنا المسيح، عيسي ابن مريم"(نساء: 15)، شعب بكامله يشهد لحادث خطير محسوس قاموا بتمثيله، ونقلوا خبره بالتواتر حيث رحلوا وحلوا، ونأتي فنكذب شهادتهم ونكذب عيونهم وأيديهم وآذانهم وألسنتهم ؟ وذلك بعد 600 سنة من جريان الحوادث وتواتر الشهادة، التي لم يرتفع صوت من المسيحين أو اليهود أو الوثنيين ينقضها أو يطعن فيها ؟ !!

وقد شعر العلماء المسلمون بهذا الإشكال الضخم يوجه إلي مقالة من أنكر موت المسيح من المسلمين. 

العلامة الرازي : 

"الإشكال الخامس : إن النصاري علي كثرتهم في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها وشدة محبتهم للمسيح وغلوهم في أمرهم أخبروا أنهم شاهدوه مقتولاً مصلوباً فلو أنكرنا ذلك كان طعناً في ما نبت بالتواتر، والطعن في التواتر يوجب الطعن في نبوة محمد وعيسي وسائر الأنبياء".

إذن موت المسيح حقيقة تاريخية رددت الشعوب المختلفة والأجيال المتعاقبة صداها مدة 600 سنة قبل القرآن. فهل في القرآن صدي لهذه الحقيقة التاريخية، أم أنه ينفي، كما يزعمون، قتل المسيح وموته؟

والمتأمل في موقف القرآن ، إذا تمتع بروح الباحث المدقق ، سيجد أن موقف القرآن العام من هذا الموضوع لرائع !

فهو يشهد أنه كما دخل المسيح العالم بمعجزة فريدة خرج منه بمعجزة فريدة لا مثيل لها في تاريخ البشرية، وتاريخ الأنبياء والمرسلين. فعيسي ابن مريم -  مات أم لم يمت -  قد ارتفع حياً إلي السماء حيث لم يزل حياً عند الله إلي قيام الساعة :
 "إذ قال الله، ياعيسي ابن مريم إني متوفيك ورافعك إلي وجاعل الذين اتبعوك فوق الذين كفروا إلي يوم القيامة" (آل عمران 55). 
ونقول إن معجزة ارتفاع المسيح إلي السماء حياً في آخر حياته علي الأرض -  دون أن يذوق طعم الموت شأن كل بشر وكل نبي ورسول -  أغرب وأعظم في جانبه من موته وقيامته وصعوده
 في هذه المقالة مجد جديد للمسيح لم يحلم به بشر أو نبي ألا وهو استثناؤه من فريضة الموت العامة التي لا يستثني منها أحد !! فبدل معجزة واحدة لآخرة المسيح يجدون معجزتين : استثناءه من الموت، وارتفاعه حياً إلي الله.

أولاً : شهادة القرآن بموت المسيح

1 -  النصوص التي تذكر آخرة المسيح بحسب تاريخ نزولها

1) سورة مريم : "والسلام علي يوم ولدت ويوم أموت ويوم أبعث حياً" (33).

2) سورة البقرة : "ولقد آتينا موسي الكتاب وقفينا من بعده بالرسل وآتينا عيسي ابن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس : أفكلما جاءكم رسول بما لا تهوي أنفسكم استكبرتم : ففريقاً كذبتم وفريقاً تقتلون" (87) 
(قد يكون فيه تلميح لموت المسيح).

3) سورة آل عمران : "قالوا إن الله عهد إلينا ألا نؤمن لرسول حتي يأتينا بقربان تأكله النار. قل قد جاءكم رسلي قبلي بالبينات وبالذي قلتم فلم قتلتموهم إن كنتم صادقين" (183).
 (قد يكون فيه تلميح لموت المسيح).

وأيضاً : "إذ قال الله : ياعيسي ابن مريم إني متوفيك ورافعك إلي ومطهرك من الذين كفروا وجاعل الذين اتبعوك فوق الذين كفروا إلي يوم القيامة" (55).

4) سورة النساء : "وقولهم (اليهود) : إنا قتلنا المسيح عيسي ابن مريم، رسول الله ! -  وما قتلوه ! وما صلبوه ! ولكن شبه لهم. وإن الذين اختلفوا فيه لفي شك منه. ما لهم به من علم إلا اتباع الظن. وما قتلوه يقيناً، بل رفعه الله إليه وكان عزيزاً حكيماً" (156). (هذا النص هو سبب كل جدل).

وأيضاً : "وإن من أهل الكتاب إلا ليؤمنن به قبل موته، و يوم القيامة يكون عليهم شهيداً" (157).

5) سورة المائدة : "وإذ قال الله: ياعيسي ابن مريم أأنت قلت للناس اتخذوني وأمي إلهين من دون الله ؟ -  قال، سبحانك، ما يكون لي أن أقول ما ليس بحق: إن كنت قلته فقد علمته، تعلم ما في نفسي ولا أعلم ما في نفسك، إنك أنت علام الغيوب. ما قلت لهم إلا ما أمرتني به أن أعبدوا الله ربي وربكم. وكنت عليهم شهيداً مادمت فيهم = فلما توفيتني كنت أنت الرقيب عليهم، وأنت علي كل شئ شهيد" (116 - 120 ). 
(وهذا النص هو آخر ما نزل في آخرة السيد المسيح).

2 -  بعض من التحليل

نري من جميع هذه النصوص المذكورة أنها تؤكد تصريحاً أو تلميحاً "وفاة المسيح، 

ماخلا الآية 157 من سورة النساء "فيظهر" أنها تنفي القتل والصلب، وتخلق بذلك المتناقضات بين التاريخ العام الذي تدعمه شهادة المسيحين واليهود والرومان والتاريخ الخاص الذي تبدؤه هذه الآية الوحيدة، وبين الإنجيل المبني جميعه علي حادث الصلب الفدائي وبين القرآن الذي يحصرون معطياته، بدون مبرر، في هذه الآية، وأخيراً بين سورة النساء وسائر السور التي قبلها (آل عمران، مريم) والتي بعدها (المائدة).

وإزاء هذه المشكلة المستعصية يذهب المفسرون مذاهب متباينة متناقضة :

1) القائلون بالمجاز : يجنح أكثر المتأخرين من المسلمين علي قصر رواية القرآن عن آخرة المسيح علي سورة النساء، وعلي تفسير كل ما تبقي من سائر السور علي ضوئها. وقد يجمع هؤلاء القوم علي أخذ "الوفاة" المذكورة في آل عمران 55 والمائدة 120 بالمعني المجازي أي وفاة النوم 
استناداً إلي قوله 
"وهو الذي يتوفاكم بالليل ويعلم ما جرحتم بالنهار ثم يبعثكم فيه" (إنعام 60)
 وقوله:
 "الله يتوفي الأنفس حين موتها، والتي لم تمت في منامها: فيمسك التي قضي عليها الموت ويرسل الأخري إلي أجل مسمي، إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون" (زمر 42).

ولكن هؤلاء القوم نسوا إن القرآن يأخذ "الوفاة" بالمعني الحقيقي أي الموت خمساً وعشرين مرة. ولم ترد بالمعني المجازي إلا في الموضعين المذكورين بسبب قرينة لفظية تحملهما علي المجاز "يتوفاكم بالليل" (إنعام 60) و"يتوفي الأنفس في منامها" (زمر 42).
 وبدون قرينة لفظية أو معنوية تقيد المعني يجب حمل اللفظ علي معناه الحقيقي الوضعي البديهي. والقرآن ذاته يشعر بأن المعني الحقيقي "للوفاة" هو الموت
 "الله يتوفي الأنفس حين موتها" لذلك لما أخذ "الوفاة" علي المجاز اضطر إلي تبيان ذلك بقرينة لفظية فأضاف "الله يتوفي الأنفس حين موتها، والتي م تمت، في منامها". وفي النصوص كلها التي تذكر "وفاة" المسيح لا توجد أدني قرينة لفظية أو معنوية تحمل معني الوفاة علي المجاز بل بالعكس فالقرائن المعنوية واللفظية تتطلب وفاة الموت.

2) القائلون بالاستيفاء : وهناك فئة تفسر معني "الوفاة" لغة "بالاستيفاء" من استوفي الشئ وتوفي الشئ أي أخذه كاملاً. فقوله "إني متوفيك معناه مستوفي أجلك المسمي". وهذا ما ذهب إليه الزمخشري والبيضاوي، لتستقيم نصوص القرآن وتنسجم في شأن آخرة المسيح.

وفات هؤلاء القوم أن الكلام مركب من ألفاظ تستكمل معانيها في تركيبها وإن احتملت لغة ومفردة معاني عديدة. فالوفاة قد تعني "الاستيفاء" بحد ذاتها ولكن في تركيب الكلام المفيد لا تعني في لغة العرب ولغة القرآن كله إلا الموت، ما لم تخرج بها قرينة لفظية أو معنوية عن هذا المعني.

وقد اختصر الرازي تفاسير المفسرين بقوله : "ياعيسي إني متوفيك (آل عمران 55) ونظيره قوله : "إني متوفيك" (مائدة 120) : اختلف أهل التأويل في هاتين الآيتين علي طريقين (أحدهما) إجراء الآية علي ظاهرها من غير تقديم ولا تأخير، (والثاني) فرض التقديم والتأخير. 

الطريق الأول فبيانه من وجوه :

 1) إني متمم عمرك إلي أجلك، 
2) متوفيك أي مميتك وهو مروي عن ابن عباس قال مع وهب توفي ثلاث ساعات ثم رفع، ومن محمد بن اسحاق توفي سبع ساعات ثم أحياه الله ورفعه إليه، 
3) قال الربيع بن أنس أنه تعالي توفاه حين رفعه إلي السماء،
 4) يحمل الألفاظ علي ظاهرها من موت ورفع ولكن كيف ومتي فلا يذكره،
 5) متوفيك عن شهواتك، 
6) التوفي هو أخذ الشئ وافياً أي كاملاً أي أخذه بجسده وروحه، 
7) متوفيك أي أجعلك كالمتوفي في نظرهم برفعك،
 8) التوفي هو القبض، يقال توفي واستوفي، وهو رفعه،
 9) أن يقدر حذف المضاف أي متوفي عملك. والطريق الثاني لابد من تقديم وتأخير في آية آل عمران، قالوا ولا تفيد الترتيب، فيقدم الرفع وتؤخر الوفاة وتحمل علي ظاهرها بالموت. وأعلم أن الوجوه التي قدمنا تغني عن التزام مخالفة الظاهر".

"وهكذا ما أخذ "الوفاة" بمعني "الاستيفاء إلا قول من عشرة أقوال. وأكثر الأقوال تقتضي حمل اللفظ علي ظاهره بمعني الموت.

3) الآخذون بمبدأ النسخ : تشاهد حيرة المفسرين لاستنباط تفسير منسجم بين النساء من جهة وآل عمران والمائدة من جهة أخري. وهذه الحيرة وهذا الارتباك شاهد علي وجود أشكال لم يسلكوا بعد إلي حله السبيل السوي.

وظن قوم آخرون أن لهم مخرجاً في مقالة الناسخ والمنسوخ فقالوا : إن ما جاء في سورة النساء ينسخ ما ورد في آل عمران ومريم. وعليه ظل الرآي العام الإسلامي علي أن المسيح لم يمت.

 ولكن فات هؤلاء القوم أن النسخ -  إن قبل كمبدأ في تفسير كلام الله -  لا يقع إلا في الأحكام من أمر أو نهي، ولا يجوز البتة أن يسند إلي الأخبار : فالخبر أمر جري علي وجه معين لا تقدر قدرة أن تجعله لم يكن، "وكان أمر الله مفعولاً".
 فبعد أن شهد في مريم وآل عمران أن المسيح سيموت ومات فلا يجوز أن يكذب هذا الخبر بقوله في النساء : "وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ! ... وما قتلوه يقيناً بل رفعه الله إليه" ! أي أنه لم يمت بأي حال من الأحوال.

وهب وقوع النسخ في هذا الخبر بعينه، فالمعروف بديهياً أن النسخ يتناول ما قبله، ولايقع فعله علي ما بعده. وهب أن الآية 156 من النساء قد نسخت وفسرت ما قبلها من سورة مريم وآل عمران، فكيف تنسخ ما بعدها من سورة المائدة التي لم تكن بعد قد نزلت، ولما نزلت لم يرد شئ بعدها عن آخرة المسيح ؟ فما النسخ هنا كما تري سوي المسخ بعينه !

4) أسطورة الشبه : وهتاك أسطورة غريبة يتناقلها القوم، ويسف بعض المفسرين إلي الأخذ بها، ألا وهي قصة " الشبه" ، ومضمونها أنه لما مكر اليهود بالمسيح ليقتلوه مكر الله بهم، فألقي شبه عيسي علي غيره فأخذ هذا الغير المسكين وقتل بدل المسيح فيما المسيح عيسي ابن مريم يرفع حياً إلي السماء (نساء 157) وكان الله خير الماكرين (آل عمران 54).

فهذا التعبير "شبه لهم" من هذه الآية "وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم" (نساء 156) أصل الرواية التي أخرجوها. وقد أثارت جدلاً طويلاً عقيماً وانقسم القول حول الموضوع فرقاً :
 هل قتل أحد بدل المسيح أم لا ؟
 وعند من قالوا بمقتول بدل المسيح هي ألقي علي المقتول شبه عيسي أم لا؟
 وهل يجوز إلقاء شبه إنسان علي إنسان آخر؟
 وبعد أن يسرد الرازي برصانته المعهودة روايات الشبه الملقي يختم بقوله : "وهذه الوجوه متعارضة متدافعة، والله أعلم بحقائق الأمور".

ثم يورد الرازي اشكالات ستة لا مرد لها علي فساد نظرية "الشبه" الذائعة بين عامة المسلمين : "فكيفما كان ففي إلقاء شبه عيسي علي الغير إشكالات : 
(الأول) إنه إن جاز أن يقال أن الله تعالي يلقي شبه إنسان علي إنسان آخر فهذا يفتح باب السفسطة ويفضي أيضاً إلي القدح في التواتر: ففتح هذا الباب أوله سفسطة وآخره إبطال النبوءات بالكلية. 
(الثاني) إن الله أيده بروح القدس جبريل، فهل عجز هنا عن تأييده ؟ وهو نفسه كان قادراً علي إحياء الموتي فهل عجز عن حماية نفسه ؟
(الثالث) إن الله تعالي كان قادراً علي تخليصه برفعه إلي السماء فما الفائدة في إلقاء شبهه علي غيره، وهل فيه إلا إلقاء مسكين في القتل من غير فائدة إليه؟ 
(الرابع) بإلقاء الشبه علي غيره اعتقدوا أن هذا الغير عيسي مع أنه ما كان عيسي، فهذا كان إلقاء لهم في الجهل والتلبيس، وهذا لا يليق بحكمة الله. 
(الخامس) إن النصاري علي كثرتهم في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها وشدة محبتهم للمسيح وغلوهم في أمره أخبروا أنهم شاهدوه مقتولاً مصلوباً، فلو أنكرنا ذلك كان طعناً فيما ثبت بالتواتر والطعن في التواتر يوجب الطعن في نبوة محمد وعيسي وسائر الأنبياء. 
(السادس) ألا يقدر المشبوه به أن يدافع عن نفسه أنه ليس بعيسي، والمتواتر أنه فعل. ولو ذكر ذلك لاشتهر عند الخلق هذا المعني. فلما لم يوجد شئ من ذلك علمنا أن الأمر ليس علي ما ذكرتم".

لذلك يجب رفض خرافة "الشبه" الشائعة بين المسلمين إلي حيث لا رجعة. ورفضها لا يغير من موقف القرآن، ومقالة النساء، شيئاً.

5) القائلون بالأرجاف: بقي قول من قال : "لم يقتل أحد، ولكن أرجف بقتله فشاع بين الناس" وإليه يميل الرازي.
 قال البيضاوي أيضاً :
 "وشبه مسند إلي الجار والمجرور "لهم" كأنه قيل : ولكن وقع لهم التشبيه بين عيسي والمقتول، أو وقع لهم التشبيه في الأمر علي قول من قال لم يقتل أحد ولكن أرجف بقتله فشاع بين الناس".

 نقول لا تجوز فدية علي شعوب مختلفة مدة مئات السنين !. ولا شئ ينقض تعليل الزمخشري وتفسيره لقوله "شبه لهم" : "شبه مسند إلي ماذا؟ إن جعلته مسنداً إلي المسيح فالمسيح مشبه به، وليس بمشبه. وإن أسندته إلي المقتول، فالمقتول لم يجر له ذكر ! -  قلت هو مسند إلي الجار والمجرور (لهم) كقولك خيل إليهم". وهكذا فليس من ضرورة لغوية لأسطورة الشبه والتشبيه.

ومعني التعبير بسيط له أمثاله في العربية : " شبه لهم" أي "خيل إليهم" (الزمخشري) أو "وقع لهم التشبيه في الأمر" (البيضاوي) أو اشتبه الأمر عليهم.

 فأسطورة "الشبه" ومقالة المقتول بدل المسيح، باطلة لغوياً ومنطقياً وتاريخياً فيجب طرح هذه السخافة نهائياً.


----------



## amgd beshara (7 أغسطس 2012)

*تابع شهادة الاسلام لصلب المسيح :*

تابع :

استنتاجات وتطبيقات : وبناء علي ما تقدم نقول :

أولاً : إن التعارض في آي القرآن عن آخرة المسيح موجود لا سبيل إلي إنكاره إذا أصر القوم علي فهم الآية 156 من سورة النساء حسب "ظاهرها" الذي ينكر موت المسيح وقتله وصلبه. إن صراحة وشدة نفي القتل والصلب والموت في سورة النساء حمل القوم علي "تدبر" معني الوفاة في آل عمران والمائدة علي غير معناها الحقيقي. وهي محاولة فاشلة كما رأيت. فقبل سورة النساء يعلن القرآن مرتين تصريحاً ومرتين تلميحاً بموت المسيح وقتله.

1) ففي سورة مريم المكية يتنبأ المسيح في مهده عن حياته وآخرته بقوله "والسلام علي يوم ولدت ويوم أموت ويوم أبعث حياً"(33) قال قوم لا يذكر القرآن هنا موت المسيح الوهمي الذي حصل عند مجيئه الأول بل موته الحقيقي الذي سيتم عند مجيئه الثاني قبل قيام الساعة.

لاشك أن القرآن يعني موت المسيح الحقيقي وبعثه الحقيقي كما يعني مولده الحقيقي الذي يقص خبره. ولاشك أن القرآن يعني موته الحقيقي الذي ختم به حياته بعد ظهوره الأول علي الأرض
 كما عني ذلك عن يحيي بن زكريا الذي ختم ذكره بالكلام ذاته "وسلام عليه يوم ولد ويوم يموت ويوم يبعث حياً" : فكما مات يحيي مات عيسي : فالمشهور أن هذا السلام يصف حادثاً تاريخياً مماثلاُ، وموتاً حقيقياً لا مجاز فيه ليحيي كما للمسيح.

ولا تنس أن كلام عيسي عن نفسه في مهده (29) نبوة منه عن آخرته، مدعومة بمعجزة نطقه الخارقة : فإذا كان المسيح لم يمت كانت نبوته كاذبة، وشهادته لنفسه بهاتين المعجزة والنبوة كاذبة ! ومعجزة نطقه في مهده زوراً وبهتاناً ! وحاشي ! وإذا حملنا تحقيق النبوة إلي آخر العالم، ضاع مغزاها علي أهل زمانه والأجيال المتعاقبة إذ لا يدري أحد متي تتحقق.

فعندنا في سورة مريم شهادة صريحة لا ريب فيها علي حقيقة موت المسيح وانبعاثه في شكل نبوة ترتكز علي معجزة. وقول من قال: الموت لا يعني القتل، أو هو الموت الآجل لا العاجل، حذلقة فارغة ينقضها سياق الحديث في السورة كلها.

2) في سورة آل عمران المدنية يسرد قصص آل عمران مطولاً ويختمه بهذا التصريح عن آخرة المسيح لما مكر اليهود به ليقتلوه (54) : "إذ قال الله ياعيسي إني متوفيك ورافعك إلي ومطهرك من الذين كفروا وجاعل الذين اتبعوك فوق الذين كفروا إلي يوم القيامة" (55).

هذا أيضاً إقرار لا ريب فيه عن حقيقة وفاة المسيح وانبعاثه ورفعه إلي السماء. وتفسير الوفاة هنا بمعني النوم كما يريد البعض -  أي رفعه الله إليه في سنة الكري -  تفسير سخيف لا قرينة لفظية أو معنوية تدل عليه. وجمهور المفسرين علي أن القرآن يعني وفاة الموت كما يتضح جلياً من سورة المائدة (117) حيث الوفاة ترد معارضة للحياة.

قال الرازي : "روي عن ابن عباس ومحمد بن اسحاق أنهما قالا : متوفيك أي مميتك ثم أقامه الله ورفعه إلي السماء. وقال وهب توفي ثلاث ساعات ثم رفع إلي السماء. وقال محمد بن اسحاق توفي سبع ساعات ثم أحياه الله ورفعه". وختم البيضاوي بقوله : "وقيل أماته الله سبع ساعات ثم رفعه إلي السماء وإليه ذهبت النصاري".

لا يوجد مفسر واحد في الإسلام وغيره يستطيع أن يجزم بأن الوفاة هنا لا تعني أيضاً الموت
قال البيضاوي : "التوفي أخذ الشئ وافياً والموت نوع منه". وسياق الحديث (54 -  56) يؤيد ذلك: مكر اليهود بالمسيح وقتلوه، فمكر الله بهم فتوفاه ورفعه إليه، وهكذا "كان الله خير الماكرين".

3) وهناك في سورة البقرة تلميح يتضمن معناه الكامل قتل المسيح: "ولقد آتينا موسي الكتاب وقفينا من بعده بالرسل، وآتينا ابن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس: أفكلما جاءكم رسول بما لا تهوي أنفسكم استكبرتم؟ ففريقاً كذبتم ! وفريقاً تقتلون !" (87). ويذكر المفسرون من الفريق المقتول زكريا ويحيي، لا عيسي. مع أن القرآن لا يذكرهما هنا بل يسمي صراحة موسي وعيسي، ويشمل بينهما باقي الرسل بكلمة عابرة، أفلا يقع التكذيب علي موسي والقتل علي عيسي؟

4) وتلميح آخر في آل عمران أوضح : "قالوا إن الله عهد إلينا ألا نؤمن لرسول حتي تأتينا بقربان تأكله النارز قل قد جاءكم رسل من قبلي بالبينات وبالذي قلتم فلم قلتلتموهم إن كنتم صادقين؟" (183) -  من هو الرسول الذي جاء بالقربان "الذي قلتم" وقتلوه؟ راجع قصص القرآن كله عن الأنبياء جميعاً، فلا تري غير عيسي ابن مريم وحده قد أنزل علي تلاميذه قرباناً أو مائدة من السماء (مائدة 111 -  115). فهو إذن رسول القربان الذي قتلوه (120). وبعد سورة النساء التي ظاهرها ينفي موت المسيح وقتله يعود القرآن في آخر حياة النبي العربي يشهد بحقيقة موت المسيح في سورة المائدة التي بعدها لا ينزل شئ عن آخرة المسيح :

"وكنت عليهم شهيداً ما دمت فيهم = فلما توفيتني كنت أنت الرقيب عليهم وأنت علي كل شئ شهيد" (120).

هذا النص هو الصخرة التي تتحطم عليها جميع محاولات الذين ينكرون شهادة القرآن بموت المسيح. فالوفاة هنا تعني الموت والموت دون سواه، ونعني الموت الحقيقي لأنها ترد معاكسة للحياة: "ما دمت فيهم = فلما توفيتني". فهي شهادة صريحة وما من شك فيها. ويريد القرآن موت المسيح في ختام رسالته، لا موته في آخر العالم قبل قيام الساعة، لأن الله يستجوبه عن عبادته بعد رسالته : "أأنت قلت للناس اتخذوني وأمي إلهين من دون الله" (119) فينكر المسيح أن رسالته تضمنت شيئاً من ذلك (119 -  120) ويقول شهدت لهم بالتوحيد مادمت فيهم فلما توفيتني صرت أنت الرقيب عليهم (120) فالوفاة عقبت رسالته في الحال. وموت المسيح عند قيام الساعة لا يترك مجالاً لأحد كي يعبده إلهاً من دون الله. وهذه الشهادة علي لسان المسيح نفسه لا مرد لها لأنها من يوم الدين حيث ينفع الصادقين صدقهم (122). وهي شهادة نهائية لا ينسخها شئ ولا يفسرها شئ لأنها آخر شئ ورد في القرآن عن آخرة المسيح.

وهكذا فقد تبين لنا بوضوح أن القرآن قبل سورة النساء في مكة والمدينة، وبعد سورة النساء، في آخر القرآن (سورة المائدة) يشهد دون التباس البتة بحقيقة موت المسيح في ختام رسالته.

ثانياً : إن الطريق التي سلكوا إلي إزالة هذا التناقض الظاهر ليست بالطريق السوي: إنهم يفسرون الكل بالبعض ! يريدون أن يفهموا كل آي القرآن عن آخرة المسيح علي ضوء آية واحدة (نساء 156). لا تؤخذ نظرية أو عقيدة في كتاب منزل أو غير منزل من نص واحد، بل من مجموع النصوص الواردة في المعني ذاته. وعندنا في القرآن أربعة أو ستة نصوص عن آخرة المسيح، تشهد جميعاً إلا واحداً بموت المسيح وقتله، فهل من العقل والمنطق أن نهمل الكل لنتمسك بجزء واحد ؟!

أنخلق بهذا الموقف الشاذ تناقضاً في القرآن بين سوره، وبين الإنجيل والقرآن، وبين تفسيرهم المخطئ والتاريخ العام عند المسيحين واليهود والأمميين ؟ وقد قال القرآن عن نفسه : "أفلا يتدبرون القرآن ؟ ولو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافاً كثيراً" (نساء 82).

إن الطريق السوي هي في فهم آية النساء الوحيدة علي أضواء جميع آيات القرآن عن حقيقة موت المسيح وقتله. فالمنطق يقتضي فهم البعض علي نور الكل. والطريق السوي هي عكس التي سلكوا.

لقد "تدبرنا" الآية 156 من سورة النساء علي أنوار ما قبلها وما بعدها فوجدناها لا تتعارض معها. وسياق الكلام في النص المشبوه يؤكد ما نحن ذاهبون إليه، فالقرآن يسفه اليهود علي زعمين: "كفرهم وقولهم علي مريم بهتاناً عظيماً ! وقولهم إنا قتلنا المسيح عيسي ابن مريم". قال البيضاوي: "وإنما ذمهم الله تعالي بما دل عليه الكلام من جرأتهم علي الله وقصدهم قتل نبيه المؤيد بالمعجزات القاهرة، وتبجحهم به، لا بقولهم هذا علي حسب حسبانهم". إنه يسفههم علي تبجحهم الفارغ، لا علي حقيقة القتل والصلب والموت لأن مكر الله بهم بإحياء المسيح ورفعه حياً إلي السماء كان أشد من مكرهم بنبيه. فقتلهم إياه ليس بالقتل الذي يتوهمون وصلبهم إياه ليس بالصلب الذي يظنون إذ مالبث إن انبعث حياً للحال وصعد إلي السماء حيث رفعه الله إليه. نقل الرازي : "أجعلك كالمتوفي في نظرهم برفعك إلي".

ظنوا أنهم قضوا علي المسيح عيسي ابن مريم رسول الله قضاء مبرماً ولاشوا ذكره إلي الأبد، فلا حاجة إذن لأن يذكره النبي العربي لهم. ولكنهم قد خاب ظنهم فما قتلوه نهائياً وما قضوا عليه قضاء مبرماً أي "وما قتلوه يقيناً إذ أحياه الله في الحال ورفعه إليه وكان الله عزيزاً حكيماً، ومن ثم فلابد لهم من الإيمان به.

ومجموع التعابير في الآية يؤيدان تبجحهم بالقضاء نهائياً علي المسيح : غرور 
1) شبه لهم وخيل إليهم أنهم قضوا عليه قضاء نهائياً : فما قتلوه ذلك القتل وما صلبوه ذلك الصلب، ولكن شبه لهم، واشتبه الأمر عليهم.
 2) وهم أيضاً مختلفون فيما بينهم علي زعمهم ذاك وفي شك من قولهم : "وإن الذين اختلفوا فيه لفي شك منه".
 3) تبجحهم الفارغ من باب الظن لا من باب العلم اليقين : "ما لهم به من علم إلا اتباع الظن".
 4) أجل "ما قتلوه يقيناً" أي نهائياً وما قضوا عليه إلي الأبد كما يفتخرون، بل رفعه الله إليه حيث لم يزل حياً عند الله.
 5) فالذي قتلوه وصلبوه  ثم هو قام منبعثاً حياً ورفعه الله إليه كان كأنه لم يقتل ولم يصلب، وكان الله عزيزاً حكيماً، قادراً علي إجراء هذه المعجزة.

والآية 157 التي تؤكد موت المسيح صراحة توجب علينا فهم الآية 156 كما رأيت. يقول : "وإن من اهل الكتاب إلا ليؤمنن به قبل موته". يوجد غموض في الضمائر. ولكن سياق الحديث كله من 154 -  157 يدل علي أن المقصود بها جميعاً عيسي ابن مريم : لابد لكل كتابي أن يؤمن بالمسيح قبل موته. فآمنوا بالمسيح يايهود، ولا تتبجحوا بقتله : فلا مندوحة لكم عن الإيمان به.

فاستنتج أنه إذا كان ظاهر القول ينفي قتل المسيح وصلبه فإن باطنه يؤكده. وهكذا تنسجم جميع تصريحات القرآن عن آخرة المسيح، أما إذا أصر القوم علي موقفهم بأن الآية 156 من النساء تنفي قتل المسيح وصلبه، فإن التناقض بينها وبين سور مريم وآل عمران والمائدة قائم لا يزول علي الإطلاق. وعلي كل حال إن كان ثمت تطور أو تعارض فقد استقر رأي القرآن وانتهي بصراحة المائدة : فإنه لا اشكال علي شهادة القرآن بعد تصريح سورة المائدة : "وكنت عليهم شهيداً مادمت فيهم فلما توفيتني كنت أنت الرقيب عليهم". (120)
ثانياً : صعود المسيح إلي السماء

                                                                   "بل رفعه الله إليه" (نساء 158)

مهما يكن من مسألة موت المسيح التاريخية في القرآن فالقرآن الكريم يشهد بأن آخرة المسيح علي الأرض ختمت بمعجزة كما بدأت بمعجزة. فسواء مات المسيح وقام أم لم يمت بل ظل حياً إلي الأبد، فهذا لا يقلل من قيمة شهادة القرآن للإنجيل والمسيح ؛ فالمسيح حي "رفعه الله إليه" (نساء 158) ولا يزال حياً عند الله. وتلك ميزة انفرد بها المسيح علي جميع البشر وعلي جميع الأنبياء والمرسلين. فعيسي ابن مريم آية في مولده للعالمين، وهو آية أعظم في آخرته ؛ وهاتان المعجزتان الفريدتان هما أفضل شهادة شهد بها الله لولي أو نبي أو رسول أو مخلوق أياً كان.

والقول بأن المسيح لم يمت أو لم يذق طعم الذل الأكبر كسائر البشر المحكوم عليهم بالموت لا يستثني منهم أحد، قول أعظم من الاعتراف بموته وقيامته لم فطنوا : إنه ينقل عيسي ابن مريم من صف البشر المائتين إلي صف غير البشر الخالدين.

"ورفع المسيح حياً إلي الله" عقيدة راسخة في القرآن، يؤكدها في مكة والمدينة ثلاث مرات : في سورة مريم : "والسلام علي يوم ولدت ويوم أموت ويوم أبعث حياً" (33) يتنبأ منذ ميلاده عن بعثه حياً، ويخاطبه الله مؤكداً رفعه إليه : "يا عيسي ابن مريم إني متوفيك ورافعك إلي" (آل عمران 55)، وقد ينكر قتله ولكن يشدد علي التأكيد رفعه : "وما قتلوه يقيناً ! بل رفعه الله إليه" !(نساء 158) : ما قتلوه نهائياً كما فعلوا بغيره من الأنبياء، لأن الله رفعه حالاً إليه فكأنه لم يقتل، وكأنه لم تسر عليه سنة الموت، فهو أقوي من الموت !

وهكذا يشهد القرآن أن واحداً لا غير بين البشر، دون الأنبياء والمرسلين بلا استثناء، كان أقوي من الموت، فلم يكن له عليه من سلطان : ألا وهو عيسي ابن مريم. بهذه المعجزة الفريدة جعل القرآن المسيح نهائياً، فوق البشر أجمعين لا يستثني أحداً من الأنبياء والمرسلين.

فكان المسيح في آخرته كما كان في مولده آية للعالمين

يتبع


----------



## amgd beshara (7 أغسطس 2012)

*اشكالات لو لم يحدث الصلب :*

أسئلة و إشكاليات مهمة لو لم يكن المصلوب هو المسيح ...

الإشكال الأول : 
إننا لو جوَّزنا إلقاء شبه إنسان على إنسان آخر ، لزم السفسطة, فإني إذا رأيت ولدي ثم رأيته ثانياً فحينئذ أجوّز أن يكون هذا الذي رأيته ثانيا ليس بولدي بل هو إنسان أُلقي شبهه عليه ، وحينئذ يرتفع الإحساس عن المحسوسات, وأيضاً فالصحابة الذين رأوا محمد يأمرهم وينهاهم ، وجب أن لا يعرفوا أنه محمد ، لاحتمال أنه أُلقي شبهه على غيره, وذلك يفضي على سقوط الشرائع, وأيضاً فحذار الأمر في الأخبار المتواترة على أن يكون المخبر الأول إنما أُخبر عن المحسوس, فإذا جاز وقوع الغلط في المبصرات كان سقوط خبر المتواتر أولى, وبالجملة ففتح هذا الباب أوله سفسطة وآخره إبطال النبوات بالكلية,

الإشكال الثاني : 
وهو أن الله تعالى كان قد أمر جبريل عليه السلام بأن يكون معه في أكثر الأحوال, هكذا قال معظم المفسرين في تفسير قوله : إذ أيدتك بروح القدس , ثم أنَّ طرف جناح واحد من أجنحة جبريل عليه السلام كان يكفي العالم من البشر ، فكيف لم يكف في منع أولئك اليهود عنه؟ وأيضاً أنه عليه السلام لما كان قادراً على إحياء الموتى وإبراء الأكمه والأبرص ، فكيف لم يقدر على إماتة أولئك اليهود الذين قصدوه بالسوء وعلى أسقامهم وإلقاء الزمانة والفلج عليهم ، حتى يصيروا عاجزين عن التعرض له؟

الإشكال الثالث : 
إنه تعالى كان قادراً على تخليصه من أولئك الأعداء بأن يرفعه إلى السماء، فما الفائدة في إلقاء شبهه على غيره, وهل فيه إلا إلقاء مسكين في القتل من غير فائدة إليه؟

الإشكال الرابع : 
إنه إذا أُلقي شبهه على غيره ثم أنه رُفع بعد ذلك إلى السماء فالقوم اعتقدوا فيه أنه هو المسيح ، مع أنه ما كان المسيح , فهذا إلقاء لهم في الجهل والتلبيس ، وهذا لا يليق بحكمة الله تعالى.

الإشكال الخامس : 
إن النصارى على كثرتهم في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها وشدة محبتهم للمسيح عليه السلام وغلوهم في أمره ، أخبروا أنهم شاهدوه مقتولاً مصلوباً, فلو أنكرنا ذلك كان طعناً في ما ثبت بالتواتر, والطعن في التواتر يوجب الطعن في نبوة الأنبياء ، وكل ذلك باطل .

الإشكال السادس : 
ثبت بالتواتر أن المصلوب بقي حياً زماناً طويلاً, فلو لم يكن ذلك المسيح بل كان غيره لأظهر الجزع وقال : إني لست بالمسيح ، بل إنما أنا غيره, ولبالغ في تعريف هذا المعنى, ولو ذكر ذلك لاشتهر عند الخلق هذا المعنى.


يتبع


----------



## amgd beshara (7 أغسطس 2012)

*الصليب برهان الحب :*

برهان الحب

أولاً: يقول الرسول بولس 
"فإنه بالجهد يموت أحد لأجل بار. ربما لأجل الصالح يجسر أحد أيضاً أن يموت. لكن الله بيَّن محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا"         (رومية 5: 7، 8).

نعم الكلام سهل. نقول مثلاً: بالروح بالدم نفديك يا فلان. أو: أفديك بعيني. أو: روحي فداك.. هذا كلام جميل. لكن عند التنفيذ لا يستطيع أحد أن يوفي بما وعد به، فالروح عزيزة والعين غالية، والكلام لا يكلف الكثير. لذلك يقول الرسول بولس: "بالجهد يموت أحد لأجل بار. ربما لأجل الصالح يجسر أحد أيضاً أن يموت". لكن في الصليب وبالموت قدم الله برهاناً عملياً على محبته لنا، لأنه في ملء الزمان جاء السيد المسيح ليقول للإنسان: ما رأيك في أن أحل محلك أنت المحكوم عليك بالقتل فأموت بدلك ، وأنت تحل محلي أنا البريء الحي إلى أبد الآبدين، فتكون لك حياة أبدية؟ 

وأخذ الإنسان يفكر في هذا العرض المغري بحذر شديد. وما زال كثيرون حتى اليوم يفكرون: هل أستبدل مكاني بمكانه ؟!!! لكن السيد المسيح اتخذ القرار وبدل مكانه، ونزل تاركاً مجده ليقدم نفسه ذبيحة إثم على الصليب كفارة لأجلنا ليموت عن كل واحد فينا، وترك مكانه لكل من يقبل هذا العمل ليحتله. وما زال العرض قائماً حتى اليوم.

 ولكن هذا العرض سينتهي يوم مجيئه ثانياً، ربما اليوم أو غداً. ربما بعد شهر أو سنة.. لا نعرف.. لذلك فالوقت وقت مقبول واليوم يوم خلاص.. فهل اتخذت قرارك؟ إنه برهان محبة فائقة المعرفة، صادقة وحقيقية وعملية.

 إنه الصليب برهان الحب. 

ثانياً: إنه أداة صلح

أخطأ أبوانا الأولان وسقطا محكوماً عليهما بالموت "لأن أجرة الخطية هي موت". في ذات الوقت الله عادل ورحيم. في عدله يطالب بتنفيذ الحكم، وفي رحمته يطلب الصفح. وهذان الضدان (إن جاز التعبير) لا يلتقيان، لأن صفات الله متساوية لا يغلب أحدها الآخر، فكيف للعدل والرحمة أن يلتقيا؟!!!

  يقول المرنم: "الرحمة والحق التقيا. البر والسلام تلاثما" (مزمور 85: 10)، نعم الرحمة والحق أصبحا أحباء، قبَّل أحدهما الآخر. ويقول الرسول بولس إن المسيح "يصالح الاثنين في جسد واحد مع الله بالصليب قاتلاً العداوة به (أي بالصليب)" (أفسس 2: 16).

ثالثاً: تحقيقاً للنبوات

تنبأ أنبياء العهد القديم كثيراً عن الصليب قبل حدوثه بمئات السنين. فلو لم يكن هناك صليب، فماذا كانت تعني وما هو القصد منها؟!! (راجع مزمور 22، إشعياء 53، زكريا 11، 12).
 لذلك جاء الصليب ليحقق كل هذه النبوات التي كتبها رجال الله القديسين مسوقين من الروح القدس. فهل الصليب عقيدة نفتخر بها، أم واقع نحياه واختبار معاصر؟
 قال الرسول بولس: "مع المسيح صُلبت، فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فيَّ. فما أحياه الآن في الجسد فإنما أحياه في الإيمان، إيمان ابن الله الذي أحبني وأسلم نفسه لأجلي" (غلاطية 2: 20). وقال أيضاً: "وأما من جهتي فحاشا لي أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي به قد صُلب العالم لي وأنا للعالم" (غلاطية 6: 14).

يتبع


----------



## amgd beshara (7 أغسطس 2012)

*اقوال الاباء في الصليب :*

اخيرا بعد كل هذة الدلائل العلمية و التاريخية نأتي الى الاقوال الروحية للاباء القديسين بخصوص الصليب :

الصليب قوة لا تقاوم .... فالشياطين تهرب من صورته متى رسم بها علينا . الصليب لواء المسيح والملائكة يحبون لواء ملكهم فيسرعون الى من يرسمه ويعينونه . ( القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى ).

+ الصليب هو عمل حب الله غير المطوق به نحو الأنسان وعلامة أهتمامه العظيم بنا ( القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم ).

+ الصليب إن تاملناه حسناً هو كرسى للقضاء . فقد جلس الديان فى الوسط لص آمن فخلص وآخر جدف فدين . بهذا عنى أنه ديان الأحياء والأموات . فالبعض عن يمينه والآخر عن يساره .
( القديس اغسطينوس )

+ التأمل فى صليب ربنا طوال اليوم يولد فى القلب فطاماً عن محبة العالم . لأن الصليب له قوة صلب الجسد مع الهواء والشهوات .
( القمص بيشــــــــــــــوى كامل )



+ المجد لك يا من اقمت صليبك جسراً فوق الموت تعبر عليه النفوس من مسكن الموت الى مسكن الحياة .
( مار أفرام السريانى )



* أن علامة الصليب تفتح الأبواب المغلقة و تحول تأثير السم وتبرى الجراح المميتة الحاصلة من أنياب الوحوش الكاسرة .
(القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم)



* أأنت أحد المؤمنين؟ .. ارسم علامة الصليب… قل هذا هو سلاحى الوحيد, هذا هو دوائي , لا اعرف شئ سواه.
(القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم)


* لنعلق الصليب فوق اسرتنا عوض السيف و على ابوابنا عوض المزلاج و ليكن حول بيوتنا موضع السور.
(القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم)


* إن الصليب الذي كان علامة الموت المرعب .. قد صار بركة يخلع الملوك اكاليلهم لكي يلبسوا الصليب .. يوضع الصليب على ثيابهم الرسمية , على تيجانهم يوجد حيث تقام صلواتهم, و على المائدة المقدسة يشرق الصليب اكثر بهاءاً من الشمس.
(القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم)



* الوجه الذى تقدس بعلامة الله لا ينحنى للشيطان لكنه يحفظ نفسه لاكليل الرب
(القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم)


بواسطة الصليب يستطيع الانسان ان يطرد كل خداعات الشياطين . و من يريد (اثانسيوس الرسولى)


أن يختبر هذا عمليا فليأت و ينظر كيف يبطل خداع الشياطين و العرافة الكاذبة و عجائب السحر بمجرد رشم الصليب فالشياطين تلوذ بالفرار
(اثانسيوس الرسولى)


----------



## amgd beshara (7 أغسطس 2012)

ليت الذين يحبون المسارح يحبون الله مثلكم ليحبوا ذاك الذي لا ينهزم هذا الذي غلب العالم كله بالصليب الذي حسبه العالم أنه به قد صار يسوع مغلوباً.
لقد غلب العالم كله كما نري أيها الأحباء...
لقد قهر... لا بقوة عسكرية بل بجهالة الصليب..!
لقد رفع جسده على الصليب،
فخضعت له الأرواح..!

القديس أغسطينوس 


فهل تؤمن و تسلم لة قلبك الان 
انة مقابل كل ما فعلة لاجلك لا يريد خدمتك و لا يريد اموالك و لا اي شئ بل فقط هو يريد قلبك

هَذَا وَإِنَّكُمْ عَارِفُونَ الْوَقْتَ أَنَّهَا الآنَ سَاعَةٌ لِنَسْتَيْقِظَ  مِنَ النَّوْمِ فَإِنَّ خَلاَصَنَا الآنَ أَقْرَبُ مِمَّا كَانَ حِينَ آمَنَّا.  12قَدْ تَنَاهَى اللَّيْلُ وَتَقَارَبَ النَّهَارُ فَلْنَخْلَعْ أَعْمَالَ  الظُّلْمَةِ وَنَلْبَسْ أَسْلِحَةَ النُّورِ. 13لِنَسْلُكْ بِلِيَاقَةٍ كَمَا فِي  النَّهَارِ لاَ بِالْبَطَرِ وَالسُّكْرِ لاَ بِالْمَضَاجِعِ وَالْعَهَرِ لاَ  بِالْخِصَامِ وَالْحَسَدِ. 14بَلِ الْبَسُوا الرَّبَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ وَلاَ  تَصْنَعُوا تَدْبِيراً لِلْجَسَدِ لأَجْلِ الشَّهَوَاتِ
رو 13 : 11
رسالة الله لك ..لأَنَّ هذَا حَسَنٌ وَمَقْبُولٌ لَدَى مُخَلِّصِنَا اللهِ،
4 الَّذِي يُرِيدُ أَنَّ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ يَخْلُصُونَ، وَإِلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ يُقْبِلُونَ. 
1 تي 2 : 3 - 4
فهل تقبل ؟ هل تفتح قلبك له الان ؟ هل تطلب منه ان يدخل الي حياتك و تعرفه ؟ 
و اعلم انه وعد 
‏"اِسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اُطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ.‏٨لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُ يَأْخُذُ، وَمَنْ يَطْلُبُ يَجِدُ، وَمَنْ يَقْرَعُ يُفْتَحُ لَهُ.
مت 7 : 7 - 8
لِنَتَقَدَّمْ بِقَلْبٍ صَادِق فِي يَقِينِ الإِيمَانِ، مَرْشُوشَةً قُلُوبُنَا مِنْ ضَمِيرٍ شِرِّيرٍ، وَمُغْتَسِلَةً أَجْسَادُنَا بِمَاءٍ نَقِيٍّ.‏٢٣لِنَتَمَسَّكْ بِإِقْرَارِ الرَّجَاءِ رَاسِخًا،* لأَنَّ الَّذِي وَعَدَ هُوَ أَمِينٌ
*عب 10 : 22 - 23


----------



## amgd beshara (7 أغسطس 2012)

المصادر :
استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس للقمص مرقس عزيز خليل - الطبعة الثالثة 
هل صلب المسيح حقا بقلم فارس القيرواني
موقع كنيسة الانبا تكلا هيمانوت
موقع الكلمة المسيحي
بعض المنتديات المسيحية


الرب مع جميعنا
اذكروني في صلاتكم


----------



## KARMA777 (7 أغسطس 2012)

*موضوع راااائع بجد
وخصوصا ادلة الاسلام على صلب المسيح وتضاربه فى الكلام عن قضية الصلب
اول مرة اخد بالى من اية انى متوفيك ورافعك
يا خبر ده بيدين نفسه 
ربنا يعوض تعبك خير
ويفتح عنين العمى
*​


----------



## amgd beshara (7 أغسطس 2012)

> * ربنا يعوض تعبك خير
> ويفتح عنين العمى*


امين 
شكرا لمرورك الغالي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## MaRiNa G (9 أغسطس 2012)

المسيح يبارك حياتك 
الي الامام


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 أغسطس 2012)

وهل يتاج صلب المسيح الى وثائق يكفى ما ذكره الكتاب المقدس


----------



## amgd beshara (10 أغسطس 2012)

> المسيح يبارك حياتك
> الي الامام


شكرا لمرورك الغالي
ربنا يباركك و يفرحك


----------



## amgd beshara (10 أغسطس 2012)

> وهل يتاج صلب المسيح الى وثائق يكفى ما ذكره الكتاب المقدس


فعلا يكفي ما قالة الكتاب المقدس 
و الكتاب المقدس هو مقياس كل شئ
لكن لمن لا يؤمن بالكتاب المقدس فهذة دلائل علمية لا يمكن انكارها
شكرا لمرورك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع رااائع  يستحق التثبيت---
 اشكرك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*

ميرسى للموضوع المهم والمفيد
الرب يباركك


يثبت الموضوع  لاهميته​*


----------



## volapola (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رائع جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع جدا

و مجهود جبار يستحق التقييم


----------



## تعيسة (22 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع جدا
تسلم ايدك


----------



## elamer1000 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## amgd beshara (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*هل حدوث ظلمه علي الارض في وقت صلب المسيح حقيقه تاريخية ؟*


----------



## amgd beshara (1 ديسمبر 2012)

* هل انشقاق حجاب الهيكل حقيقة تاريخية ؟*

للدكتور holy-bible


----------



## amgd beshara (2 ديسمبر 2012)

1 ) الوثائق الوثنية :

تلعب الوثائق الوثنية دوراً بارزاً في قضية صلب المسيح لأن كُتَّابها
 أولاً لا ينتمون لأية طائفة مسيحية، 
وثانياً لأن هؤلاء الكتّاب كانوا يضمرون العداء للمسيحيّة أو المسيح، وكانوا أقرب إلى الهزء منه إلى المديح،  ولا سيما في الحقبة الأولى من تاريخها. ويحق لنا هنا أن نتناول شهادات  هؤلاء المؤرخين والكتّاب السياسيين بكثير من الجدية ونحلّلها على ضوء  معطيات العصر والعوامل السياسية الفاعلة فيه.

إن الوثائق الوثنية التي بين أيدينا يرجع تاريخ معظمها إلى القرنين الأول والثاني الميلاديين، وهي تشهد لكثير من الوقائع التي جرت في حياة المسيح. ومن أبرز مؤلفي تلك الوثائق القديمة:


(1) كورنيليوس تاسيتوس (55-125 م) وهو مؤلف روماني عرف بالدقة والنزاهة.  عاصر تاسيتوس ستة أباطرة ولُقب بمؤرخ روما العظيم. من أشهر كتبه على  الإطلاق مصنَّفيه "الحوليات والتواريخ". يضم الأول نحو 18 مجلداً، والثاني  نحو 12 مجلداً. ويرى ف. ف بروس F.F. Bruce أن تاسيتوس هذا كان بحكم علاقته  بالحكومة الرومانية مطلعاً على تقارير حكام أقاليم الإمبراطورية وسجلات  الدولة الرسمية. وقد وردت في مصنَّفيه ثلاث إشارات عن المسيح والمسيحيّة أبرزها ما جاء في حولياته:

"... وبالتالي لكي يتخلص نيرون من التهمة (أي حرق روما) ألصق هذه الجريمة  بطبقة مكروهة معروفة باسم المسيحيّين، ونكَّل بها أشد تنكيل. فالمسيح الذي اشتق المسيحيون منه اسمهم، كان قد تعرض لأقصى عقاب في عهد طيباريوس على يد أحد ولاتنا المدعو بيلاطس البنطي.  وقد راجت خرافة من أشد الخرافات إيذاء، وإن كانت قد شُكمت لفترة قصيرة،  ولكنها عادت فشاعت ليس فقط في اليهودية المصدر الأول لكل شر، بل انتشرت  أيضاً في روما التي أصبحت بؤرة لكل الأشياء الخبيثة والمخزية التي شرعت ترد  إليها من جميع أقطار العالم"[1] .

يتضح من هذه الوثيقة أن المسيحية قد اشتقت اسمها من المسيح، وأن بيلاطس  البنطي هو الذي حكم عليه بالموت. أما الخرافة أو الإشاعة التي ألمح إليها  فهي ولا شك القيامة


(2) ومن مؤرخي الرومان القدامى الذين كتبوا عن موت المسيح ثللوس (توفي 52م)  وقد عمد هذا إلى تصنيف تاريخ منطقة البحر الأبيض المتوسط منذ الحرب  الطرواديّة حتى زمانه. بيد أن هذا المصنف قد فُقد ولم يبقَ منه سوى شذرات  مبعثرة في مؤلفات الآخرين، ومن جملتهم يوليوس الإفريقي الذي كان مطلعاً،  كما يبدو على هذا التاريخ. ففي سياق حديثه عن صلب المسيح والظلام الذي خيّم على الأرض عندما استودع المسيح روحه بين يدي الآب السماوي، أشار يوليوس إلى عبارة وردت في تاريخ ثللوس تدور حول هذه الحادثة قال:

    "إن ثللوس في المجلد الثالث من تاريخه، يعلل ظاهرة الظلمة أنه كسوف الشمس، وهذا غير معقول كما يبدو لي" . 

وقد رفض يوليوس الإفريقي هذا التعليل (سنة 221 م) بناء على أن الكسوف  الكامل لا يمكن أن يحدث في أثناء اكتمال القمر، ولا سيما أن المسيح قد  صُلب ومات في فصل الاحتفال بالفصح وفيه يكون القمر بدراً مكتملاً.

ولم يكن ثللوس وحده هو الذي نبَّر على حدوث هذا الظلام، فقد أشار إليه كثير من القدامى كمثل
 فليفون الفلكي في القرن الثاني فقال: "إن الظلام الذي حدث عند صلب المسيح لم يحدث في الكون مثله من قبل"
 كما أشار إليه الإمام الحافظ ابن كثير المؤرخ الإسلامي في القرن الرابع عشر في كتابه "البداية والنهاية" ج 1 :182

(3) لوسيان اليوناني: كان هذا أحد مؤرخي اليونان البارزين في مطلع القرن الثاني الميلادي. وقد علق في مقال نقدي ساخر على المسيحيين والمسيح.  وإذ كان ينتمي إلى المذهب الأبيقوري فقد عجز عن استيعاب طبيعة الإيمان  المسيحي واستعداد المسيحيين للاستشهاد في سبيل عقيدتهم، وحسبهم شعباً  مخدوعاً يتعلق بأوهام عالم ما بعد الموت بدلاً من التمتع بمباهج العالم  الحاضر وملذاته وأبرز ما قاله:

    "إن المسيحيين، كما تعلم، ما زالوا إلى هذا اليوم يعبدون رجلاً - وهو شخصية متميزة، استنّ لهم طقوسهم الجديدة وصُلب من أجلها… ومنذ اللحظة التي اهتدوا فيها (إلى المسيحية) وأنكروا آلهة اليونان وعبدوا الحكيم المصلوب، استقرّ في عرفهم أنهم إخوة". 


(4) رقيم بيلاطس: وهو رقيم أشار إليه جاستنيان الشهيد عام 150 م في أثناء دفاعه الأول حيث أكد أن صلب المسيح يثبته تقرير بيلاطس،  كما يلمح في نفس الدفاع إلى طائفة من العجائب وأعمال الشفاء، ثم يقول:  "إنه حقاً قد .صنع هذه ويمكنك التأكد منها من رقيم بيلاطس" وأشار ترتليان  أيضاً إلى نفس هذا الرقيم  .

(5) ومن جملة الذين ذكروا في مؤلفاتهم ورسائلهم عن المسيح المصلوب، بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة، سيتونيوس (120  م) الذي كان رئيس أمناء سر الأمبراطور الروماني هادريان (117-138 م)  فأتاحت له وظيفته الإطلاع على سجلات الدولة الرسمية، فعلم بالأسباب التي  أدت إلى اضطهاد المسيحيين ومن بينها إيمانهم بصلب المسيح وموته وقيامته


----------



## amgd beshara (2 ديسمبر 2012)

تم اضافة فهرس للموضوع  			  			#*1*


----------



## sherihan81 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً لك على هذا المجهود الرائع والمعلومات المهمة التي شاركتنا بها...الرب يعوض تعبك ويباركك..:36_3_11:​


----------



## چاكس (27 ديسمبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> (ب) الوثائق اليهودية:
> 
> أما الوثائق اليهودية فلها أهمية خاصة على الرغم من سلبيتها.



موضوع جميل و مبذول فيه جهد كبير .. تحيتى اليك ..
لى فقط تعليق صغير : 
هل الاستشهاد بالوثائق اليهودية ( ايا ما كانت ) على صلب المسيح ، يقودنى ( انا فقط ) الى تصديق مثل هذا الكلام ..
كان يسوع الناصرى ..
1- مضل يسوق الناس إلى الضلال
 2- أنه يغرى الناس على الشغب و الهياج
 3- أنه عدو الناموس
 4- أنه يدعو نفسه ابن اللـه
 5- أنه يدعو نفسه ملك إسرائيل
 6- أنه دخل الهيكل و معه جمع غفير من الناس حاملين سعف النخل .
الست نقاط .. حضرتك كتبتهم .
هل اصدق الوثائق اليهودية حينما تقول ان المسيح صلب و لا اصدقها عندما تنكر انه الرب المتجسد مثلا ... او تنكر انه المسيا المنتظر .
هل تعتقد ان على انا فعل هذا ؟
تقبل ودى


----------



## amgd beshara (27 ديسمبر 2012)

> موضوع جميل و مبذول فيه جهد كبير .. تحيتى اليك ..


شكرا اخي الحبيب 


> لى فقط تعليق صغير :
> هل الاستشهاد بالوثائق اليهودية ( ايا ما كانت ) على صلب المسيح ، يقودنى ( انا فقط ) الى تصديق مثل هذا الكلام ..
> كان يسوع الناصرى ..
> 1- مضل يسوق الناس إلى الضلال
> ...


نعم هذه الحقائق في الموضوع 


> هل اصدق الوثائق اليهودية حينما تقول ان المسيح صلب و لا اصدقها عندما تنكر انه الرب المتجسد مثلا ... او تنكر انه المسيا المنتظر .
> هل تعتقد ان على انا فعل هذا ؟


مجرد انها تذكر ان هناك شخص اسمه يسوع و ادعي انه المسيا و انه مات مصلوبا و تتوافق مع كل ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس 

فماذا استنتج ؟
ان طرفين طرقهم و اهدافهم و ايمانهم مختلف و مع ذلك اتفقوا علي ذات الحقائق نفسها انه هذا الشخص صلب 

اذا .. لماذا صلب ؟ ما هي تهمته ؟
لانه جدف و هو انسان جعل نفسه مساويا لله 

فانا امام خيارين :
1 ) اما انه كاذب .. و لو كان كاذبا لما ترك نفسه للموت .. هذا فوق ان شهادة اعدائة له انهم لم يستطيعوا ان يمسكوا عليه خطية 
2 ) او انه بالحقيقة اله و كان صلبه احد اهداف تجسده .. بمشيئته وضع ذاته للصلب 

اذا عليك ان تصدق الوثائق اليهودية التي تقول انه صلب و ان سبب صلبه انه جعل نفسه الها 
و لكن لا يجب عليك ان تتخذ نفس منهجهم في التفكير .. فاليهود متشددون جدا في حرفية معتقداتهم لدرجة انهم لم يعرفو المسيا رغم كل النبوات عنه حتي ان زمن مجيئة موجود في نبوة لدانيال النبي 



> تقبل ودى


شكرا لمرورك الغالي 
و لو عندك اي استفسار تاني انا معاك 

سلام المسيح


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 يناير 2013)

للرفع


----------



## memomzs (11 فبراير 2013)

موضوع محتاج اني اذاكره


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 ديسمبر 2013)

سندريلا 2011 قال:


> مااجملك واحنك يارب صلبت من اجلنا على خشبة الصليب ميرسى مونيكا على الموضوع الهائل الرب يبارك خدمتك حبيبتى






*
اشكرك سندريلا على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 ديسمبر 2013)

prayer heartily قال:


> يا رب يا من صلبت لاجلنا واحتملت العار وظلم الاشرار
> علمنا كيف نصبر علي الظلم ونتحمل بعضنا ونحمل الصليب دون تذمر بل شاكرين ومصلين لاجل من يصلبونا
> شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع




*اشكرك اخى على المرور
الرب يباركك
​*


----------



## max mike (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*موضوع جمييييييييييييل جدا يافندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يونيو 2014)

max mike قال:


> *موضوع جمييييييييييييل جدا يافندم
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*




*اشكرك لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يونيو 2014)

*موضوع مميز
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 أغسطس 2014)

*للرفع​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 أغسطس 2014)

*للرفع​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 سبتمبر 2014)

للرفع


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (25 سبتمبر 2014)

*"لكن  أحزاننا حملها، وأوجاعنا تحمَّلها. ونحن حسبناه مصاباً مضروباً من الله  ومذلولاً. وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا، مسحوق لأجل آثامنا، تأديب سلامنا عليه  وبحبره شفينا. كلنا كغنم ضللنا، مِلنا كل واحد إلى طريقه، والرب وضع عليه  (على المسيح المصلوب) إثم جميعنا".

ويقول الكتاب ف اشعيا ايضا لا منظر له فننظر اليه ولا جمال فنشتهيه

**وعد  الله بإرساله، ليضع حداً لعهد الذبائح والمحرقات، ويفتدي العالم بذبيحة  واحدة هي المسيح نفسه، ويشير الكتاب المقدس إلى المسيح: "هوذا حمل الله  الذي يرفع خطية العالم".
"الذي حمل هو نفسه (أي المسيح) خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة (أي على الصليب)

قال بطرس الرسول ليست فضة او ذهب من سيرتكم الباطلة التي تقلدتموها من الاباء
بل كما بدم حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس دم المسيح

ويقول الرسول بولس
لانكم اشتريتم بثمن فمجدوا الله في اجسادكم وارواحكم التي هي لله
**لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر، الذي بجلدته (أي بضرباته) شُفيتم" (1بطرس 24:2)،


موضوع غاية ف الروعة
*


----------

